# 2004 Chicago Carp Classic Update



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

*The 11th Annual Chicago Carp Classic 

Banks of Des Plaines River 
Bicentennial Park, Joliet Il. 
​

North America's Premeir Carp Fishing Event. Sept. 23 - 26, 2004 ​
Registration Information and Raffle Information Coming Soon!!!​[/color]​
​
Awards for the CCC will once again be trophies and prizes: 

North American Champion ( 4 largest carp by weight) 
Chicago Carp King (single largest carp by weight) 
4 section winners (Total weight of all carp gaught by angler)
Ellott Bennett / Damn Yankee Award (for creative carp gear) 

Thursday Sept. 23:
7:00 P.M. Maize boil hosted by Wacker Baits, 339 Harrison St. , Oak Park , IL. RSVP: [email protected] or 708-660-0866. 

Friday Sept. 24: Recreational Fishing. anywhere you choose in this great area. Choose Lake Michigan Harbors, Heidecke Lake, CCC Venue, Old CCC Venue on Chicago River, Lockport, Etc.
CAG Annual Meeting will be held at American Legion Harwood Post #5, 705 S. Larkin ( South of I-80) 
6:00 P.M. Flea market/ sale of carp tackle and bait. American Legion Harwood Post. ( fish fry and beverage available) 
8:00 P.M. Annual meeting and awards ceremony. 
9:00 P.M. Continue flea market and sale. 
10:00 P.M. meeting room closes. 

Saturday Sept. 25:
6:30 A.M. Regestration opens. 
7:30 A.M. Welcome to the Chicago Carp Classic and the Des Plaines River. 
7:45 A.M. draw for pegs. 
8:15 A.M. set-up. 
9:00 A.M. FISHING STARTS. 
4:00 P.M. FISHING ENDS. 
5:00 P.M. Anouncement of winners. 
5:30 P.M Draw for raffle. 
6:00 P.M. Eat and Drink at Fieldhouse Sports Bar and Grill 905 Theodore St., Cresthill, IL ( 5 minutes from CCC venue) 

Sunday Sept. 26:
Recreational Fishing. anywhere you choose in this great area. Choose Lake Michigan Harbors, Heidecke Lake, CCC Venue, Old CCC Venue on Chicago River, Lockport, Etc.

Preliminary Rules.... All participants must be paid up CAG members. and hold a valid Illinois fishing license. All Illinois rules and regultions must be followed. Two rods with one hook each and no treble hooks. This year all methods of chumming will be allowed. Chumming can start at 8:45 A.M. This year I have removed the no prefishing the venue rule, you can fish the venue right up to the day before the CCC. Additional rules may be announced the day of the event. 

Stewards: once again we can not run the Classic without the help of stewards. If you are bringing someone with you ask and see if they would like to help. Every stewards name will go in for a drawing and the lucky person will receive $100. 

Hotel accomadations: There is no Major events that weekend so rooms will be no problem. I suggest to reserve over the internet at any service. Rooms usually go for about $40 over the internet.

*****OHIO MEMBERS*****

If you plan to attend the CCC, please contact the Ohio Chairman, Shawn Woerlein, at 419-512-6644, or via email at [email protected] and I will give you hotel location that the Ohio guys will be staying at. This is a great opportunity to meet new faces, and make great carping friends! ALWAYS a good time!

*************************

[email protected] or phone 815-553-9995 (home) or 815-693-7644 (cell) 
Bill Hodge Il Chair and 04 CCC Organizer 

*


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

this is another event i am really looking forward to..i can already picture myself sitting by montrose or even the horseshoe habor fishing after eating some chinatown's favorites, catching the night time skyline's view of downtown chicago..
ahhh..soo many places to get microbrews its sickening..i'm ready!!..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm there gang! 

Crappie, after we eat at chinatown this year, let's take the chick out to Navy Pier or Horseshoe Harbor so she can get a breathtaking view of the skyline. That skyline is simply amazing! The food is too! LOL.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i know just the place for the pics .. i can do a drivin tour of the city too..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anybody know who the defending champion in Capone land is??? DA KING !!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well that would be simple.

With 4 Fish for 41lb 6oz......Defending National and USA Champion Buckeye "Bob" Bernowski 

Crappie.......we have to stop at Rockbottom in downtown. Need to find a plae to park too. We'll get mug clug mugs of some cask brew, and I need to get a downtown Chi-town Growler


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

As always...gonna be a lot of fun.  

BTW folks...the actual tournament is just a very small part of the CCC....as you can see from the schedule it's got several things going on....at each and every event you get to meet carpers from all over the U.S and other countries. Great bunch of folks...also a good place to buy and sell used tackle items....and visit Wackerbaits first hand.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey gang,

I just went online and booked a room for the 2004 Chicago Carp Classic. I'm staying at a Red Roof Inn 1/2 mile from the Annual Meeting and Flea Market on the same road, just north of the location, and within 1 mile of the actual CCC event. Joliet is 20 miles South of Chicago and Wacker Baits for those planning to attend the Wacker Baits Maize Boil on Thursday night. The room rate I got for a single King Bed was 37.90 for 2 nights, and 40.99 for 2 nights (Friday and Saturday nights were 3.00 more per night). You can get this rate online at:

http://www.worldweb.com

Do a search for Joliet Illinois for the weekend of September 24.

AAA also offers a rate of 42.99/night if you would prefer to go that route. With Worldweb.com, you can book your room online, and reserve it with CC. They do not bill your CC until you arrive, then you can pay with cash instead if you choose to. You can also cancel your room online or by calling the motel when you use worldweb also, with no additional fees, etc. It's a free service. I have used it in the past, and it works great! I normally call the hotel a week after I book to ensure a reservation has been made.

Hotel Information (I-80 at Larkin, Exit #130-B) 
Red Roof Inn Joliet
1750 McDonough Street 
Joliet IL US
Tel: 815-741-2304
Reservation: 800-RED-ROOF
FAX: 815-741-2330


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Got my room there too Shawn....thanks for the info. See y'all there.


----------

